# Mashes by the Masses! Never Ending Plog!



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright so I am confusing myself with all my project logs for individual Armies so I have decided to screw searching for different threads to update each one with what I have done. Instead I am just going to have one thread and toss everything in it!

What I will have in this log:

My Ork army that is kind of being dabbled in here and there. (trying to sell it so it may not be around for too long )

My Chaos Army Which never ends! I love these guys no matter how crappy their codex is.

My Dark Angels which primarily focus on Terminators and maybe dabble in other stuff if I wish.

My Eldar which primarily focus on Wraith Guard and just little bits here and there to fill in the gaps.

I will also toss up links to my Weekly Missions page. My friends and I enjoy mashing scenarios and mission types and adding a little something extra to them to keep us always on our toes.

Ill also link to any tutorials on how I did any of my stuff to possibly inspire others to better anything I have done or take things to the next level!

I also love the Painting and Converting challenges as well as the Army Painting Challenge here on Heresy so I have started to go in on those so I will have all my progress shots up here and try and keep them as up-to-date as possible. (They can be found here: Click Me for Redirect!

So with this first post I decided to show what I did Last Month for the Conversion Contest and the Painting Challenge:

I Converted up a Belial Counts as out of SM, GK, and DW Terminators:


Here he is on an angle:


Here he is Facing Forward:


AND.... Here is painted up:



I had to change out weapon and shield because I screwed up on the originals and they are sitting in simple green so I can re-do them.

Here is the Voting Page for the Conversion Contest Feel free to check out what everyone else has submitted and feel free to vote for what you like!


For this month I have the Army Painting Challenge as well as the Painting Death Match... Sooo I have decided to do the same squad of 5 Terminators for both:








Thanks for looking! This is going to be a Busy Year for my Hobby with all the tournaments I am travelling to and with the Wife wanting to play so I will try my very best to update as often as possible and with as many pics as possible! (because we all know we would rather stare at shiny pictures then read a boat load of text)!!! k::victory::laugh:

So that's it for now! More updates to come!
Chaosftw


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

mmmmm those colors
 happy to see more of your work


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Squad looks nice, I look forward to seeing the entire squad painted. What happened to his other shield though? The one made from a drop pod bit?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

VanAlberict said:


> mmmmm those colors
> happy to see more of your work


Thanks! I have lots on the table so I am hoping to pump out a lot over the next few months!



LegionThree said:


> Squad looks nice, I look forward to seeing the entire squad painted. What happened to his other shield though? The one made from a drop pod bit?


The Shield and the original Hammer got mucked up. The primer did not set well and then I tried to paint over it anyway and it came out like crap. The bits are sitting in Simple Green and once the paint is nice and loose I will strip it off and start again.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Side note.... Wife picked up my goodies that I put on her shopping list for today!

Tada!:


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

always thought someone should do a "Bleach"-esq hollow army with the eldar... never had the interest or skills to do it myself


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

This is awesome, looking forward to seeing those eldar painted up, what colors are you going to do them?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

VanAlberict said:


> always thought someone should do a "Bleach"-esq hollow army with the eldar... never had the interest or skills to do it myself


I have a scheme in mind already. But I could see that looking pretty good if it was executed well.



troybuckle said:


> This is awesome, looking forward to seeing those eldar painted up, what colors are you going to do them?


The plan is to go with Orange instead of the standard Yellow body. I will keep the heads White and the markings will be yellow. I have not decided on a color for the tabards just yet. Its not for sure but that's kind of what has been in my head for some time and I would like to try and execute it.


On another note got a little bit done on my squad for the month. I got them primed, washed and got the first color on the armor for the most part I also started to get the thunder hammers started. I had to stop to watch the Miami Heat game.

Here are some snaps:







That's it for tonight.
Chaosftw


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the trouble with the paint. Good luck getting them back in action. On another note the rest of the squad looks really good, I like that green.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

LegionThree said:


> Sorry to hear about the trouble with the paint. Good luck getting them back in action. On another note the rest of the squad looks really good, I like that green.


Meh its no big deal, the odd time GW primer just kind of craps out. Ya they are coming along. I am happy with the way they are looking.

I wish I could do more but I don't use an air brush. I am really thinking about purchasing one sooner then later.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

So... What unit does the dog proxy in your force? Oh... stupid me... he's a WarHOUND titan... :wink:


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

just from the work on your other things ive seen really excited about the eldar  cant wait to see how they turn out

also yea an airbrush would be amazing to have its on my "eventually" list lol


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Deneris said:


> So... What unit does the dog proxy in your force? Oh... stupid me... he's a WarHOUND titan... :wink:


LMAO that was suppose to be a 5th terminator picture. I must have uploaded the wrong photo. That's kind of funny, I think I may leave it. 

He is certainly a Warhound titan, you should see what he did to my Typhus model :shok:



VanAlberict said:


> just from the work on your other things ive seen really excited about the eldar  cant wait to see how they turn out
> 
> also yea an airbrush would be amazing to have its on my "eventually" list lol


Ya I spent most of my night reading up on them and looking at different ones. I am convinced I need one. Some of the work that can be done with it is absolutely amazing.

As for the painting of the Eldar, I hope they come out well I really think the potential is there but it will come down to execution.

Recently I saw this beautiful bit of work in Troybuckle's Log thread (click here to view his thread from the start)

I really Love how this looks and I am thinking I would like to see my whole army look like this, have them looking like space using back, some light blues, and white instead of going the bright color route.



troybuckle said:


> Then using my paint brush, I put in some stars and with my airbrush I put in some colors.
> 
> 
> Once I removed the tape this was what I was left with.
> ...


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

White is so so horrible as an undercoat! I did just this second have the thought, has anyone or you tried to use car undercoat? I believe Blackadder uses a grey version of it but I wondering if the white would be better for cars then we get for our models


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hellados said:


> White is so so horrible as an undercoat! I did just this second have the thought, has anyone or you tried to use car undercoat? I believe Blackadder uses a grey version of it but I wondering if the white would be better for cars then we get for our models


Yes White sucks. I hate it with a burning passion. I just ordered some new spray paint from a different line. Once I get it and try it ill update and let everyone know how it goes.

Also side note: Voting is up for May Painting competition. I encourage everyone to go check out the work and vote!

LINK: May Painting Competition

Sorry for no updates... I am kind of waiting on my Thunder hammer arms I ordered from B&K several weeks ago.

A couple positive notes a guy sold me a wave serpent and 5 dire avengers NoS for 40$ CAD which is 15$ less then a wave serpent along! and to make my day better both of my contempter dreads came! so I will be washing them and assembling tonight! (Pictures to follow)

Have a good day everyone! update will be soon


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alirighty so I had another 1850 tournament out of town this weekend so not much progress on the Dark angels.

I did get my 2 Contemptor Dreads from ebay, and I also got the remainder of my thunder hammers from B&K

So I drilled out the holes for the magnets in all the termie arms and begun on the contemptor.

I first magnetized the torso so I can separate the main body into two pieces

I then drilled a hole through the bit where the two leg socets rest and pinned them together as well as apply glue so they bond to the pin and the resin.








I then begun attaching leg parts starting from the crotch and working my way down to the feet. It helped me make sure the positioning was proper.


This is how he looks thus far.


I think I am going to pop open some elder and begin assembling.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

I have decided to begin my assembly of the great new and fancy elder!!!

I began with my favorite unit.... THE WRAITHGUARD!!!!

I got the first squad of 5's bases and lower bodies completed:





Then I positioned the legs on their bases so they will look something like:







I was able to get one fully assembled for the June painting competition:


Now I just need to choose a color scheme. I liked the way these two looked:



I would keep the heads of the Wraith Guard white and do one solid color across their bodies then use black and put markings all over like graffiti or something.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Folks!

Finally sat down and got some work done over the Canada day long weekend.

I had to change up my original list because Duel-Con posted their points and decided to go with 1750. So what I did was take out a Wraithlord, put a Wraithknight in its place, and I also tossed in two Crimson Hunters. I went down to my Local Shop and bought the rest of the army. (wife didn't like all the big boxes lol!)

So while waiting on the primer I ordered I continued building models:

I completed my Farseer and Spiritseer:





I was also able to finish up all my troops (2 squads of 5 wraithguard with D-Scythes and 1 squad of 7 with wraith cannons):

Sorry No pics yet.

I also Finished up 1 Wraithlord (excluding weapons at the moment):



What I did for easier transport is magnetize the torso:



Lastly I begun on my wraithknight:


I wanted him to look like he was running rather then standing so I pinned his one leg down quite extensively to compensate for the pose.

I also pinned / magnetized his torso to allow for easier transportation (2 magnets and one additional pin on top of the center pin that it comes with.


I just realized I didn't take a shot of where I actually stopped but here is the one I have:



I am not happy that even though all mould lines are cleaned the creases on the legs and larger sections still show as if they are mould lines. I will probably need to GS and then file it down or something. 

Take it easy everyone!
Chaosftw

Edit: So my pictures in Photobucket have been rotated but for some reason they are not appearing rotated when I post... I will try and fix that asap!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

*Back and Loving the hobby again!*

Hey Everyone!

Instead of making a new thread I decided to keep the good times rolling here in this old thread!

Basically over the last month and a bit I have been grinding away at a new army for a tournament I am heading to may 1st - 4th down in the USA. Sooooo here is the progression and final results!

First was clipping and cleaning:









Next was the assembly line:

















Then because of the changes made I had to cut and re-position pieces and then of course... green stuff:









Here is a close up of a finished product:









And last but certainly not least.... The Wraithwing #sorrynotsorry:









Enjoy!!!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well It is now time for yet another tournament and I am now working on an Eldar / DE Corsair army.

Here is the first squad of Dark Reapers (no GS icon on their heads yet I still need to design it.)
- I am a little torn over changing up the barrel on the Exarch. This is only because I really want it to be quite large but at the same time I don't want it to look oversized. I may just have to bulk up the model a little but still but we shall see. I need to stair at it for another hour and see what I decide upon.

All the bits for this conversion:










The First Dark Reaper Exarch:










The First Normal Dark Reaper:










The First 3 man squad of Dark Reapers with Exarch:










Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> The Wraithwing #sorrynotsorry


What an excellent looking, well converted and executed, fantastically painted reason why my Guardsmen can't have nice things...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Iraqiel said:


> What an excellent looking, well converted and executed, fantastically painted reason why my Guardsmen can't have nice things...



Thanks! I really do love the army! I only wish more people would take on my Crons


----------

